# What are you drinking right now?



## glock26USMC

Dr. Pepper .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Corona....


----------



## nealtw

Canada Dry ginger ale, only because the pepsi wasn't cold.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I really like ginger ale, especially if you mix it with Breyers Vanilla Ice Cream...


----------



## nealtw

It was desperation, I really don't like it.


----------



## Chris

Bud light. It's all I have cold.


----------



## Chris

Ginger ale is great with bourbon.


----------



## bud16415

I was up in Canada one time and saw a sign saying "Drink Canada Dry". So we tried to. 

Right now morning coffee getting ready for 5 days of vacation starting right now. Might not be around too much except from iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris

Drinking coffee right now about to drive two hours to the job site.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sipping coffee, sitting on a job site, watching my crew start another roof installation. Thank god for coffee and A/C.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Sipping coffee, sitting on a job site, watching my crew start another roof installation. Thank god for coffee and A/C.



Oh, you're that guy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Oh, you're that guy.




Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Chris

I'm that guy too but I'm a mile from the beach at a college working so I'm enjoying the scenery.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I'm that guy too but I'm a mile from the beach at a college working so I'm enjoying the scenery.
> 
> View attachment 6928



And with the boasted great view, we get a pic of a piece of pipe in the dirt?

I'm drinking cold coffee waiting for Chris to redeem himself.


----------



## slownsteady

still drinking coffee (it's still before noon.....)


----------



## nealtw

Years ago we were getting freezing rain, that's when the ground is froozen and it rains, turns to ice instantly and breaks trees and downs power lines, no one works outside on those days.
The framing crew was still working on the house next to mine, their bose sat in the truck with the engine running. Occasioally honking the horn so someone could come over and take the note he handed out when he opened his window a crack.  You guys are that guy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Years ago we were getting freezing rain, that's when the ground is froozen and it rains, turns to ice instantly and breaks trees and downs power lines, no one works outside on those days.
> The framing crew was still working on the house next to mine, their bose sat in the truck with the engine running. *Occasioally honking the horn so someone could come over and take the note he handed out when he opened his window a crack.*  You guys are that guy.



Not hardly, thats why we have cell phones, don't have to open the window...

And, it's iced tea time here now.


----------



## nealtw

I did say years ago, actually about 40.


----------



## inspectorD

Water... nice cold water... it's humid up here.... Got a meeting tonight... so it's water...;-)


----------



## nealtw

:banana:Beer, soda, tea, coffee, come on guys, we watch your news too. Y'all have been drinking the cool-aid.


----------



## Chris

Nothing. I wish I had water right now. I'm watching the baby while mam goes out with a friend and she won't get out of her swing.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Nothing. I wish I had water right now. I'm watching the baby while mam goes out with a friend and she won't get out of her swing.


So that's just like have a boss sitting in the truck:beer:


----------



## inspectorD

Chris said:


> Nothing. I wish I had water right now. I'm watching the baby while mam goes out with a friend and she won't get out of her swing.View attachment 6935



Hey that backyard is lookin good with the concrete and those plantings.!!:


----------



## slownsteady

This must be a serious DIY site; there's a picture of a cute little girl and the Inspector notices the concrete and the plantings


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> :banana:Beer, soda, tea, coffee, come on guys, we watch your news too. Y'all have been drinking the cool-aid.



I'm afraid we drank the "_Kool Aid_" a long time ago.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Nothing. I wish I had water right now. I'm watching the baby while mam goes out with a friend and she won't get out of her swing.View attachment 6935



What a cutie you have there Chris!


----------



## glock26USMC

Water............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coffee, waiting to go vote in the primary. Polls open at 7.


----------



## Chris

Coffee getting ready for the long drive to work.


----------



## havasu

Hot coffee also for my long commute to the sofa, so I can look at traffic on my television.


----------



## bud16415

Coffee on my way to Frank Lloyd Wright's house Falling Water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> Coffee on my way to Frank Lloyd Wright's house Falling Water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



That should be interesting.


----------



## havasu

Pics or it didn't happen while I am drinking cold coffee.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Pics or it didn't happen while I am drinking cold coffee.




You don't own a microwave?


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> You don't own a microwave?



You do??.. Huh... I thought you still used that rock you heat up next to the stove.Remember?.. the flat one Moses gave you cuz he had an extra??


----------



## Chris

This was my microwave today and most days I work in the field.


----------



## bud16415

Getting ready for a beer and some dinner after spending a day here. Built 1939. Don't think it would pass code today. 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## inspectorD

Chris said:


> This was my microwave today and most days I work in the field.
> View attachment 6945



Yeah...I LOVE when my truck smells like Egg salad for days.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415

Was drinking water when I took this photo. 





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu

That is a nice remembrance of a really bad day for Americans. Was this the site of the crash where the American hero said, "Let's Roll?" 

I was typing this comment while sipping a glass of ice tea.


----------



## nealtw

Everyone knows where they were on that day, mostly watching CNN


----------



## oldognewtrick

It was a day of disbelief for a lot of folks. Remember well where I was that morning, what I was doing and who I was talking to..drinking a Corona and remembering a time with a lot of bad memories.


----------



## Chris

Drinking this tonight.


----------



## slownsteady

Drinking Stone IPA and listening to Billy Hector tear up the place with some live blues & rock


----------



## Admin

I've had six shots of espresso in 45 minutes. It's Saturday. The wife is going shopping and I have a long day of napping and video games.


----------



## Chris

Coffee, getting ready to install my new no maintenance lawn.


----------



## havasu

Fresh ground coffee, while waiting to babysit my beloved grandson.


----------



## bud16415

havasu said:


> That is a nice remembrance of a really bad day for Americans. Was this the site of the crash where the American hero said, "Let's Roll?"
> 
> I was typing this comment while sipping a glass of ice tea.



Yes it was "lets roll" Shanksville Pa. Flight 93. Highly recommend going if you are in area.

Drinking coffee heading off to another Frank Lloyd Wright house "Kentucky Knob". 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady

starting to sense a pattern here......hmmmm.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, it's Corona hour at the dog house.


----------



## glock26USMC

Corona here too


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Corona here too




Cheers! .....


----------



## Chris

Shock top chocolate wheat


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Shock top chocolate wheatView attachment 6967



How do you like those, I almost picked up 6 the other day?


----------



## Chris

Tasty but too rich to have more than one or two.


----------



## glock26USMC

Water............


----------



## bud16415

Work coffee after a week off. Not as good as hotel coffee, even though it tastes the same. 
Something about location effects the taste.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud, no review of Kentucky Knob?


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> Bud, no review of Kentucky Knob?


 

Kentuck Knob is the correct name and cannot be spelled from a blasted iPhone that keeps correcting the spelling. Lol. It was a really nice tour and nice seeing a Wright design that wasnt quite as grandiose as Falling Water was nice. FLW had this idea way before its time of building homes that were affordable for the common man and he called it Usonian And it was to blend homes into nature and use building materials that kept cost down like concrete. This house was supposed to be that type but because only very rich people could hire him they ended up costing 10 times what the average man could afford anyway. 

We spent almost 4 hours there and the inside tour was only 30 minutes but the grounds were quite a bit to see and the view of the surrounding mountains is amazing. One point you can see 3 other states besides PA. 

As a young man I was a big fan of FLW designs and my dad even was influenced by this Usonian idea and the house I grew up in my dad built had a lot of these ideas in the design. As I get older I still appreciate the artistic side of these homes but see where some of the structural stuff was experiments that didnt work out so good. 

This house was totally beautiful if you like rock and natural wood in a wooded setting as I do. Its always fun to see how peoples needs change over the years. What was called a master bedroom in the 40s is now about the size of a walk in closet. These super rich people were fine with a 6x8 bathroom. 

One of the design elements I like and have used in my own houses that you dont see much anymore is how in a FLW design he makes entry ways and hall ways lower and tighter and then they open into spaces that have higher ceilings and width and that compression makes the area you come into seem even bigger than it is. You almost feel like you are on a boat passage way. 

I would recommend both homes to tour if you are in the area.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sweet Tea.......


----------



## slownsteady

had a Yeungling with some ribs for dinner...


----------



## Chris

Shock top raspberry wheat and some home made ceviche from some fish I caught.


----------



## slownsteady

Dante Robino Cabernet. Can't say it's great, but it gets better the more sips you take.....


----------



## Chris

Not beer since I just got diagnosed with celiac disease. Guess it's time for whiskey.


----------



## bud16415

Hot coffee just like every morning. The yuppies took over the office and now i get to pick from flavored K cups. I actually miss the old rot gut after the pot was on a few hours. Drinking it at the point right before it turned into coffee cake. mmmm mmmm good!


----------



## inspectorD

Chris said:


> Not beer since I just got diagnosed with celiac disease. Guess it's time for whiskey.



Ouch, sorry to hear that, I have family with the same issue. The gluten free food tastes like cardboard, good luck with the whiskey, but you live in wine country.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coffee and a Danish roll, breakfast of roofers everywhere.


----------



## Chris

I may have to become more sophisticated? 

It's coffee right now.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> I may have to become more sophisticated?
> 
> It's coffee right now.



Start buying those $6 coffees


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sweet tea, it's a southern thing.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Sweet tea, it's a southern thing.



It's still tea.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> It's still tea.



Wish I had a ice cold beer, nothing tastes better than cutting the grass on a hot humid day and sitting back in the shade with a nice cold one. But I'm cutting back on my weekday beers. So it's either sweet tea or grape KoolAid.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Wish I had a ice cold beer, nothing tastes better than cutting the grass on a hot humid day and sitting back in the shade with a nice cold one. But I'm cutting back on my weekday beers. So it's either sweet tea or grape KoolAid.



I knew youi a Koolaid guy.
Years ago I was prepping a yard to plant grass on a hot day and a cold beer seemed like a good idea, at the end of the day I had six cans on the porch all more than half full, just don't like the stuff. I fiound the beer just across the border alot more drinkable.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Only like grape koolaid. Sometimes one's two to many and three isn't enough.


----------



## nealtw

Quick math, fifty years since I had grape Koolaid, oh look my coffee's ready.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coffee is a morning thing for me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Quick math, fifty years since I had grape Koolaid, oh look my coffee's ready.




We'll it's about time you try some again.


----------



## nealtw

Try is a strange word. Try to stand up. Either you can or can't, will or won't. Not sure what it means. But Koolaid, not since James Town.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well Yoda, don't have some then, more for me.


----------



## inspectorD

This whole post is like someone got into the Vodka.....:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> This whole post is like someone got into the Vodka...:




What inspector said ^....,what I heard wha wha wha.


----------



## nealtw

There are posters that could drive you drink.


----------



## Chris

Drinking a gluten free beer.... Tastes like ****!


----------



## slownsteady

> ...not since James Town.



I think you mean Jonestown...


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> I think you mean Jonestown...



That too:beer:


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> Drinking a gluten free beer.... Tastes like ****!



Can't be any more tasteless than a Coors light


----------



## Chris

For once I would rather a coors light.


----------



## Chris

Flavor is just odd. Not like beer.


----------



## slownsteady

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=alternatives+to+beer&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Good luck; i didn't read any of them 'cuz i plan on drinking beer:beer:


----------



## Chris

Whiskey is a pretty good alternative. My cousin has the same issue as me and is going to send me some chestnut beer he made, hopefully it doesn't taste like crap.


----------



## Chris

I can drink beer still but I'm gonna feel it. Might be worth it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy Weekend y'all, time for a PBR...:beer:


----------



## bud16415

Coffee right now. Was a long week getting to the weekend. Work all day then the county fair till midnight. I think I put on five pounds in five days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

That's what fair foods all about Bud. Now, go get on that treadmill. I walked past mine today.


----------



## Chris

A glass of water, it's 3am and I can't sleep.


----------



## havasu

Nice hot coffee.


----------



## glock26USMC

Coffee........


----------



## oldognewtrick

:agree:

Yep, what he said.


----------



## Chris

Water......


----------



## havasu

Fresh ground coffee


----------



## slownsteady

Chock full o' nuts


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Chock full o' nuts



Are you referring to us or what you're drinking...


----------



## slownsteady

errrr......both?


----------



## Chris

I'm onto coffee now. Bought a pre ground kind. Not a huge fan.


----------



## oldognewtrick

In my very best Elvis impersonator voice...

Thank-you...Thank-you very much.


----------



## inspectorD

Pumpkin...UFO.:beer:

After all ..it is Fair season..


----------



## nealtw

inspectorD said:


> Pumpkin...UFO.:beer:
> 
> After all ..it is Fair season..



that sounds wonder full I think :help:


----------



## slownsteady

I just can't get a taste for pumpkin beer. Actually almost all fruity beer is not worth the bother to me. I'll take an IPA any day.


----------



## Chris

Whiskey. Since I'm not allowed beer anymore. I did cheat and had a beer or 25 over the weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Drinking my celebratory Friday morning coffee.


----------



## Chris

Coffee. It's 4:30 am and I am about to sit in traffic a few hours for a meeting in la.


----------



## slownsteady

Then coffee is a must.........


----------



## inspectorD

slownsteady said:


> I just can't get a taste for pumpkin beer. Actually almost all fruity beer is not worth the bother to me. I'll take an IPA any day.



Oh... I'm an IPA guy.. but one different one once and a while is good too. And it's not fruity..lol kinda like a pie.


----------



## slownsteady

I'll keep it in mind, but I'm hard to convince on  some things. 
In the mean time, right now I'm sipping a Coors Banquet beer. Been a while since I had one of those.


----------



## Chris

Bud light. Don't tell my doctor.


----------



## slownsteady

Bud Light, M.D. ????


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ahhh, first cup of coffee of the day, sitting on the deck while its still nice and quiet. Best way to start your day.


----------



## Chris

Coffee the instant kind. Heading out to do some deer hunting in a few.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Coffee the instant kind. Heading out to do some deer hunting in a few.




Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## bud16415

Hot coffee wishing I could sit on the new deck. The summer of endless rain here. Yesterday was actually the first day this year that felt like summer not spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yep, I'm mowing as much in sept as I do in spring with all the rain we've had. Time for an awning Bud.


----------



## slownsteady

I'm gonna have to mix up a batch of pina coladas this afternoon just to shake up this discussion a bit....


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> I'm gonna have to mix up a batch of pina coladas this afternoon just to shake up this discussion a bit....



Sounds great, what time should we get there...look out side we're coming up the driveway now.....:beer:


----------



## slownsteady

...gonna need a bigger blender.


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> ...gonna need a bigger blender.



Don't worry, I'll bring mine....but you'll probably need more rum tho


----------



## slownsteady

Wham!!..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bam.......


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't worry, I'll bring mine....but you'll probably need more rum tho



What are you crazy???... you remember the last time when you took the chopper blender out of that thing and went for a swim... you didnt walk straight for days...:rofl:


----------



## Wuzzat?

100 ml of rum with 300 ml of milk mixed with two heaping teaspoonfuls of powdered sugar.

It's not having much effect, either from the fat content of the milk or because I am currently mentally challenging myself to write reasonably coherent posts to this forum.


----------



## slownsteady

"put the lime in the coconut and drink 'em both up.........


----------



## Chris

Koolaid, I'm drinking the Koolaid.


----------



## Wuzzat?

Chris said:


> Koolaid, I'm drinking the Koolaid.


"Once upon a time an evil witch visits a kingdom and poisons the central well with a potion that drives people mad. The next morning all who drink from that well go crazy. The king, however, knew about this in advance, and didn&#8217;t drink from the communal well. The next day, those who drank the poisoned water came to the king and accused him of being the crazy one. The king, aware of what had transpired, was faced with a dilemma: drink from the well and lose his sanity like the rest of his subjects, but remain king; or don&#8217;t drink, remain sane, but be swept from power by those who would view his very sanity as madness."

I heard that after one day the king drank from the well.  I hope I would have abdicated.


----------



## nealtw

Wuzzat? said:


> 100 ml of rum with 300 ml of milk mixed with two heaping teaspoonfuls of powdered sugar.
> 
> It's not having much effect, either from the fat content of the milk or because I am currently mentally challenging myself to write reasonably coherent posts to this forum.



Promises, promises.


----------



## slownsteady

Wuzzat? said:


> 100 ml of rum with 300 ml of milk mixed with two heaping teaspoonfuls of powdered sugar.
> 
> It's not having much effect, either from the fat content of the milk or because I am currently mentally challenging myself to write reasonably coherent posts to this forum.



Exactly how many cc's of sugar would that be?


----------



## Chris

Drinking whiskey and water. A little dehydrated today. Heading out to Palm Springs in the morning with my tractor to do some flood repair. And drain a few pools that filled with mud.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> Drinking whiskey and water. A little dehydrated today. Heading out to Palm Springs in the morning with my tractor to do some flood repair. And drain a few pools that filled with mud.



So you will be the head muck stiick opperator.


----------



## Chris

Yup. It should be fun. My little tractor is air conditioned so I can't complain.


----------



## glock26USMC

Coffee..........


----------



## Chris

Coffee. I hate 4am.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, it 6:04 here and it's coffee time...


----------



## Chris

4;28 now and still coffee.


----------



## glock26USMC

0734, and coffee here too, before bed


----------



## bud16415

6:30 am

Tim Hortons extra-large double/ double $2.13 and worth every penny. I couldnt take another day of perfumed K cups from the yuppy gangs machine. I will have to bite the bullet and bring in my own man K cups or plug my old Black n Decker back in and be antisocial to the kids. 

At least the TH cleared out the cobwebs and didnt give me a headache from all the flowers and nuts in the K cups. 

Its a good day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

:agree:

Why do people have to ruin a perfectly good cup of coffee with stuff?


----------



## glock26USMC

Coke...........


----------



## havasu

Ice tea.........


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Coke...........



Uh, the bubbly liquid kind, right...


----------



## glock26USMC

oldognewtrick said:


> Uh, the bubbly liquid kind, right...




I wish ........


----------



## inspectorD

bud16415 said:


> 6:30 am
> 
> Tim Hortons extra-large double/ double $2.13 and worth every penny. I couldnt take another day of perfumed K cups from the yuppy gangs machine. I will have to bite the bullet and bring in my own man K cups or plug my old Black n Decker back in and be antisocial to the kids.
> 
> At least the TH cleared out the cobwebs and didnt give me a headache from all the flowers and nuts in the K cups.
> 
> Its a good day.



I agree, those K cups are so watered down..and tasteless with all the froo froo garbage from pumkin (only in the occasional beer) to hazelgut.. 
Give me a good cup a Joe at My Diner anytime!!


----------



## Admin

glock26USMC said:


> I wish ........



and that's why they took away your key to the evidence room. 

Well that and your constant use of the  nunchucks taken off of teenagers.

Kids these days! Am I right?


----------



## Chris

Bud light at a hotel in Palm Springs.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Bud light at a hotel in Palm Springs.



What's the occasion?

Me? Just good ol' black Joe (coffee)


----------



## Chris

Glenlivet 12 year. Was given to me by the guy I'm working for. I'm sure Havasu has heard of him. He owns 26 car dealerships.


----------



## havasu

Peach ice tea. 

OK, that's bugging me. Who prey tell is doing this for you?


----------



## Chris

Wondries...........


----------



## havasu

Wondries? Very cool. He must be a rich man. Oh yeah, I'm drinking luke warm coffee. Time to get off my arse for a fresh, hot cup.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Wondries? Very cool. He must be a rich man. Oh yeah, I'm drinking luke warm coffee. Time to get off my arse for a fresh, hot cup.




You need to hire a maid.  ...


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Wondries? Very cool. He must be a rich man. Oh yeah, I'm drinking luke warm coffee. Time to get off my arse for a fresh, hot cup.




Starts with a B and ends with an aire.

Really nice down to earth people.


----------



## havasu

Tell him I need a new F-150. Will he provide a Group Builder mod/admin discount?


----------



## Chris

Told me I can have whatever I want at 1% over cost.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Why does saturday morning coffee taste soooo much better than Friday morning coffee.


----------



## bud16415

You got that right oldog. The best is when like today the dog was up at 5 am doing her antics and about 5:30 my girl got up and took her out. I slept in till 7:00 and was given a kiss and a hot cup of coffee as soon as my feet hit the kitchen floor. You have to love Saturday morning coffee. Mmmm mmmmm good!

Now trying to figure out what she wants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Now trying to figure out what she wants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair





Remember, this is only a home improvement site. You have to see Dr. Phil for the answer to that. ....


----------



## Chris

Coffee. Wish it was iced coffee with this heat.


----------



## glock26USMC

Miller Lite !......


----------



## Chris

Aquavit.........

Doubt you have ever heard of it. Also have this guy playing.


----------



## bud16415

6:30 am: Two days in a row hot coffee made by my sweetheart waiting when I got up dogs been out, something's going on here. 

I'm not complaining and not talking to dr Phil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> 6:30 am: Two days in a row hot coffee made by my sweetheart waiting when I got up dogs been out, something's going on here.
> 
> I'm not complaining and not talking to dr Phil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



Heck...just enjoy it while it lasts. And be sure you return the kindness somehow.


----------



## havasu

bud16415 said:


> 6:30 am: Two days in a row hot coffee made by my sweetheart waiting when I got up dogs been out, something's going on here.



Obviously Bud has yet to find the dent on his car.  

Me, coffee of course!


----------



## bud16415

havasu said:


> Obviously Bud has yet to find the dent on his car.
> 
> Me, coffee of course!



Haha at a quarter million miles my 2000 GMC 2500 is all dents. I lost count on attacks by white tails at about a dozen. Body and frame are still solid though thanks to many gallons of fluid film. 

Still on warmed up morning coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> 6:30 am: Two days in a row hot coffee made by my sweetheart waiting when I got up dogs been out, something's going on here.
> 
> I'm not complaining and not talking to dr Phil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



enjoy the cruse


----------



## doechsli

Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## oldognewtrick

doechsli said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Sounds like a nice way to finish up a day.


----------



## nealtw

doechsli said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Oldog will be at your door any minute now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Naw, not a dark liquor kind of guy. Gin, tequila, vodka... Maybe.


----------



## glock26USMC

Coffee....... Shift is beginning


----------



## Chris

Whiskey in a minute. Now which one is the question.


----------



## slownsteady

oldognewtrick said:


> Naw, not a dark liquor kind of guy. Gin, tequila, vodka... Maybe.



Individually, or together??:beer:


----------



## nealtw

he left out shine.........maybe that's the mixer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Friday morning coffee is good, but not nearly as good as Saturday morning coffee.


----------



## bud16415

You got that right oldog. The yuppies surprised me and ordered donut shop K cups. Not half bad. Enjoying one right now. But looking forward to that steaming hot cup tomorrow morning made by my sweetheart (if the trend continues) out on the new deck.



As a side note to what are you drinking right now. Last night she made a pitcher of long island ice tea. I would have posted what was I drinking now but not sure I could type.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So... Still getting coffee and early morning kisses? I think she want to go to her HS class reunion...


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> So... Still getting coffee and early morning kisses? I think she want to go to her HS class reunion...


 
Actually she wants to go to mine. Lol She graduated in 2000 and I graduated in 1973. She says my bunch is a lot more fun. :rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

We'll, now you're just bragging.... Neal, inspector and I all graduated when they still used Roman Numerals.


----------



## glock26USMC

Iced tea.........


----------



## Chris

Coffee, getting ready for a day of drinking and sitting on the lake. Tough times.


----------



## havasu

Warm coffee. How is the weather Chris?


----------



## Chris

Slightly breezy today but not bad.


----------



## Chris

Yesterday was beautiful.


----------



## havasu

Don't pee in my water since I'll be there on Sunday!

To stay on track with this thread.....

I'm not drinking anything currently.


----------



## Chris

Beer lots of beer. You can tell the weekend is near, the bikinis are getting smaller in the lake.


----------



## Chris

Already peed in all your favorite spots.


----------



## bud16415

Drinking Long Island Ice Tea made by my amateur bartender girl. And they are working. It's so cool and fall like here no swim suit small or otherwise within 200 miles. It's a good thing hot tubs work in the snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> Drinking Long Island Ice Tea made by my amateur bartender girl. And they are working. It's so cool and fall like here no swim suit small or otherwise within 200 miles. It's a good thing hot tubs work in the snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair



:worthless:


----------



## inspectorD

And here I am drinkin Orange Vanilla seltzer.....I gotta get out more.:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bestest cup of coffee this week...:trophy:


----------



## Chris

Coffee.......


----------



## slownsteady

Just tried a Saranac Black Forest Ale....dark but not heavy. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## glock26USMC

Miller Lite !


----------



## bud16415

Morning home brew coffee. Made by myself. I think the honeymoons over. Actually we worked so hard yesterday I wouldn't be up if not for the dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

66* sitting on the deck with a cup of weekend coffee, thinking it won't be long and Bud will be in the biggest snowfall contest again. Should I bet on Erie again?


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> 66* sitting on the deck with a cup of weekend coffee, thinking it won't be long and Bud will be in the biggest snowfall contest again. Should I bet on Erie again?



I just hope My area is not in the running...I'm enjoyin my cup O coffee, and an apple pie Muffin, grilled.:beer:


----------



## bud16415

Second cup of Joe here. She slept in to 9:00 and said mmmm coffee. 72 degrees here and light rain. Deck has  been wet every day from when I finished it. Yep bet on Erie the farmers almanac says worse than last winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady

Snapple peach tea, working today


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nothing..... I need to figure out something soon... &#128522;


----------



## Chris

Water. Just got back from Havasu.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monday morning coffee........


----------



## bud16415

Hot coffee. You guys that do roofing for a living have my respect. I had a couple leaks in the garage and shed roof (12&#8217; height) and have plans on putting pole barn tin on next spring. As a temp fix I had a bucket of fiber roof coat up there Saturday. I found the bad spot the hard way by going thru.   :help:              Thankfully the parts between my legs broke my fall.    :hide:           What started as a quick fix ended up most of the day ripping off sheeting and starting over.  Luckily no lasting damage to my body. Much safer drinking coffee at my desk.


----------



## inspectorD

Now you know why I'm drinkin coffee ...at my desk.I can do it all day long, However.
I'm gettin to old to be up on those roofs...:beer:


----------



## Chris

Coffee, don't want to go to work.


----------



## glock26USMC

Coca cola .......


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Coca cola .......



One of the best decisions I've made is to give up carbonated beverages.


----------



## Chris

Why was it the best? I don't drink much myself, just curious.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Lost about 10 lbs.


----------



## Chris

Imagine if you quit beer


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, that won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> One of the best decisions I've made is to give up carbonated beverages.


 

Dang I thought you did it to lessen your carbon footprint and end global warming and you just did it to lessen your footprint. 

Coffee right now


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bud.....nice and cold. It's not what I like, it's what I got.:beer:


----------



## Chris

Water because the water line in front of my house blew and I don't have to fix it.


----------



## Admin

glock26USMC said:


> Coca cola .......



We got reports our water has lead in it so I've been living off of Coke for three weeks now. I've been loving it, but I can feel my face getting fatter. 



oldognewtrick said:


> One of the best decisions I've made is to give up carbonated beverages.



Why? Like even mineral water?


----------



## bud16415

Austin said:


> We got reports our water has lead in it so I've been living off of Coke for three weeks now. I've been loving it, but I can feel my face getting fatter.


 

Mtn Dew right now. 
Nothing will put on weight like drinking water with lead in it.


----------



## Chris

Drinking water, it came in a bottle while I read a news story about how bottled water is going to kill me. Is there anything we do that will not kill us anymore?


----------



## slownsteady

No one gets out alive...........


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> No one gets out alive...........



We need a trip in Austin's time machine   :


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> We need a trip in Austin's time machine   :




Wish I had one.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Wish I had one.



Would you take the time to read the manual?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Believe it or not, my wife usually asks me "you're really gonna read the manual"? Old age teaches many lessons. And I'm not afraid to ask directions.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Believe it or not, my wife usually asks me "you're really gonna read the manual"? Old age teaches many lessons. And I'm not afraid to ask directions.



Ya but that dosn't count as manual labour.:


----------



## oldognewtrick

I don't get paid to do manual labor, it's a lot easier.


----------



## nealtw

I always figured it would be easier to have a desk job until I tried it, to hard on the head.


----------



## oldognewtrick

:agree: .........


----------



## Chris

Whiskey and 7up


----------



## nealtw

KAHLÚA in the coffee.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I haven't had Kahlua in my coffee since I don't know when, sounds good for the cold weather thats coming.


----------



## nealtw

Cleaned out a cupboard and found a bottle that just needed to be emptyed. oops.


----------



## Chris

Gonna be pepto soon after revenge of the tripas.


----------



## nealtw

What colour would the puke be then?


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> What colour would the puke be then?




Some things we don't need to know.


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Some things we don't need to know.



Speak for yourself. Can't you just feel the heeving start?


----------



## Chris

Other end my friend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I wonder, if I retire, will coffee taste this good everyday? Just something to ponder...


----------



## bud16415

If you ask me the coffee will taste better. Drinking some now on my weekend off. Woke up to hot coffee brewing. The honeymoon is back!


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

bud16415 said:


> The honeymoon is back!




Ok, now you're just bragging... Lucky devil.


----------



## Chris

Coffee, going hunting.


----------



## havasu

Yep. Hot coffee, then watching grandkids play soccer, then whatever my retired butt wants to do.


----------



## glock26USMC

Dr. Pepper


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gin and Tonic here.


----------



## odorf

folgers coffee


----------



## Chris

Whiskey. Just chased a deer across a mountain range.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Over here in middle america, we sit in a tree and let the deer come to us...just saying...


----------



## bud16415

Brewing my own coffee today. Between K cups at work and her making it on weekends I forgot how good making coffee smells. 

In pa the white tails come right up to my new deck. Other morning I saw the ten point eating apples with the 30 turkeys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris

It's a little different here. You have to work a little more for them. I am amazed when I go to Colorado and I can sit under a tree and see a huge deer walk up.


----------



## havasu

Chris, it might be easier if you kept the loin cloth on. You are scaring the critters away.

Me, coffee, of course!


----------



## odorf

oldognewtrick said:


> Over here in middle america, we sit in a tree and let the deer come to us...just saying...




the south 

 just pour a bag of corn on the ground and hide behind a tree.

home made hooch


----------



## Chris

I wish we could bait out here. We have so many rules that you are breaking them half the time and don't even know it.

Corona tonight.


----------



## havasu

I told ya Chris....you're doing it all wrong!

Me? Peach Ice Tea


----------



## odorf

Chris said:


> I wish we could bait out here. We have so many rules that you are breaking them half the time and don't even know it.
> 
> Corona tonight.



bait?   no we cant bait.  you must have misunderstood.
 i have chickens, and sometimes the corn falls out of the back of my truck.  and being the lazy person that i am. i dont pick it up right away.
i might go sit down by a tree and think about it around 5am. 


snapple apple  and shine


----------



## Chris

Coffee this morning.

I need to get some chickens.


----------



## Chris

Shock top crisp apple ale, not bad.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Monday morning coffee just doesn't taste quite the same as on Saturday morning...


----------



## Chris

Water, coffee was a couple hours ago.


----------



## slownsteady

Just tried a rebel IPA. Real tasty.


----------



## Chris

Banana milkshake. Maybe a bit of whiskey later.


----------



## glock26USMC

Water at the moment


----------



## odorf

its break time,  peanuts in my coke


----------



## Chris

odorf said:


> its break time,  peanuts in my coke



Sounds gross.


----------



## odorf

its good try it,   bottle of coke,  pour in a $1.00 pack of salted peanuts
  its a southern thang

ever had boiled peanuts?


----------



## Chris

Never had em. I live in California, we have things like boiled lawn clippings and eat the bark off of trees and thats it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

^ Probably never had an R/C and a Moon Pie either, have ya?


----------



## Chris

RC yes

Moon pie maybe?


----------



## inspectorD

This is how we have our Moonpies...

http://www.thekitchn.com/found-artisan-bacon-maple-moon-118667


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> This is how we have our Moonpies...
> 
> http://www.thekitchn.com/found-artisan-bacon-maple-moon-118667



I say drink the Evan Williams and toss the Moon Pie away...just my :2cents:


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> I say drink the Evan Williams and toss the Moon Pie away...just my :2cents:



sacrilege////////////


----------



## odorf

different areas of the US.  people eat different foods

 i live 100 miles east of new orleans,  bayou  country, we eat 
  jambalaya,  crawfish etoffee, fried okra,field peas,  tomato gravy on home made biscuits
  and mississippi mud cake.   pecan pie,   pronounced p-con not p-can
wash it down with sweet tea.  or moonshine lol


----------



## nealtw

How many people could be fed with a 50ft crab


----------



## oldognewtrick

Me and a couple of my friends.


----------



## Chris

Just had two bottles of water, I must be thirsty.


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> I say drink the Evan Williams and toss the Moon Pie away...just my :2cents:



Oh... you noticed.


----------



## Chris

Coffee........


----------



## frodo

folgers.  oh goody goody,  i get to work in an attic today and replace a pan under an ac


----------



## Chris

I'm just doing bids today and then maybe picking up my deer from the processor.


----------



## havasu

I'm sucking down coffee, getting ready for our 7 hour drive home from Prescott, Arizona.


----------



## carnuck

For the past couple months I start my day off with my meds (dessicated thyroid, but 1/2 what I took 2 months back) and 15 minutes later I take a lemon, squeeze the juice out and add hot water like a hot lemonaide, but NO sugar. I can eat breakfast an hour later. 
   It's boosted my thyroid levels (per blood tests) and I got over the flu in 3 days whereas others have had it two weeks or more (still have a sinus infection that's being beat down but I don't feel as miserable as the past few years it's hit) I feel more energy and I have lost nearly 30 lbs!


----------



## frodo

hope you get better,


----------



## bud16415

Hot weekend coffee. I was up early yesterday with dog and made coffee. My sweetie let me sleep in and made the Sunday coffee. I have to say it tastes better on the days she makes it.

My weekend DIY project was changing the furnace filter. Easy weekend for a change. House is warm looking out at the fall foliage color change, cup of hot coffee. Life is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's Miller Time.


----------



## Chris

Bloody Mary......


----------



## 510Mike

Corona while surfing the forum.


----------



## oldognewtrick

That wonderful, Saturday morning coffee. .....


----------



## Chris

I really need to finish this kitchen so I can have coffee in the morning.


----------



## havasu

I remember once, I was pitting for the Baja 1000 race, and didn't have time to make coffee, so I swallowed a spoonful of Taster's Choice instant coffee. 

Today, fresh ground hot black coffee!


----------



## glock26USMC

Coffee. .....


----------



## Chris

Whiskey......


----------



## slownsteady

water.........................


----------



## Chris

Coffee.......


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> I remember once, I was pitting for the Baja 1000 race, and didn't have time to make coffee, so I swallowed a spoonful of Taster's Choice instant coffee.
> 
> Today, fresh ground hot black coffee!



..............


----------



## Chris

Glass of milk.


----------



## bud16415

Hot cup of home brewed coffee reading discharge instruction from hospital. The drug Pradaxa has every side effect a lawyer could think of listed. Except ED. I guess I'll keep taking it. As a person that's never taken a daily pill anyone have any tips. I was going to get a twice daily pill thing but this stuff has to stay in a special bottle the has a pressure pump built into the cap. 

Maybe I'll set two alarms on my phone to remind me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hot coffee here, Bud they probably have 3 pages of interactions on water bottles. Can't help ya with taking pills, I can't remember to take a bit vitamin daily.


----------



## Chris

Water, I'm cleaning out a storm channel for the wealthy.


----------



## nunyabiz1

A nice glass of the best Absinthe in the country.

Marteau Master's Reserve


----------



## slownsteady

I will have to give it a try one day.


----------



## Chris

Black velvet and water.

Eating canned spaghetti.

You would never guess I owned the company, we are working out of town and I get to foot the bill for five hotel rooms in a rich neighborhood.


----------



## Chris

Forgot the pic.


----------



## frodo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkXNEmtf9tk[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

not right now, but I was drinking Vodka & Cranberry Saturday night at my niece's wedding. it tastes pretty good when your brother is footing the bill for it


----------



## mehavenomemory

A delicious cup of coffee right now.. But my most favorite over ice is..Forty creek whisky + forty creek cream..


----------



## slownsteady

Is that where the memory went??


----------



## Chris

I wish I had a cocktail. It would make bouncing around in this tractor more tolerable.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gin and tonic after spending the day at the farm cutting trees and splitting firewood...and we do have a nice fire going right now to warm up to...Life is good.


----------



## Chris

I just got home from six days working out of town. Get to spend one day here than back to work until I get the call that the baby is here. I need anything to drink.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Come on over, it's gin and tonic night at the dog house.


----------



## Chris

On my way but you get to explain to the mrs. Why I am 27 hours away from the hospital when she goes into labor.


----------



## oldognewtrick

No problem, I'll leave the light on. We'll go hunting in the morning. No cell phone service there so she can't bother ya. Just tell her to keep her knees tight together till you get back,


----------



## Chris

I'll give it a try.


----------



## mehavenomemory

Forty Creek on Ice..


----------



## frodo

moonshine and apple juice...yeeeeeehaaaaaa!!


----------



## nealtw

frodo said:


> moonshine and apple juice...yeeeeeehaaaaaa!!



Maybe that explains things.:beer:


----------



## frodo

Touche........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Another morning, another pot of coffee.


----------



## bud16415

Lazy morning looking out at all the snow, warm inside cold outside enjoying a hot cup of coffee and my black lab eyeing up my sweet roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick

You sure your lab isnt wondering why you're messing with his sweet roll?


----------



## bud16415

Sometimes I would love to get into a dogs mind and know how they think. I think you are right about the sweet roll. They are easy to read. Every morning I walk her and she goes in living room and lays down before we both leave unless I forgot to take out garbage under the sink. Then she waits at back door to send us off. As soon as we see her there we know what's up. And grab the garbage. I call them Labrador Deceivers just not good at it. 

Second cup of joe    


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## zepper

bud16415 said:


> I was up in Canada one time and saw a sign saying "Drink Canada Dry". So we tried to...


For what it's worth: While Canada Dry did originate in Canada, it's been based in Texas since the mid-'60s. It became popular as a mixer during Prohibition because it was especially good at hiding the aroma of illegal booze.

Oh, and speaking of Canadian stuff, I'm drinking Canada Club whiskey, on ice with a bit of water. Or rather I was last night. My wife just got home, so I am tempted to start drinking it again right now at 3 p.m., but that'd just cause increased scolding.


----------



## Chris

Spiced rum and orange juice.


----------



## MyTeaFix

Coffee with hazelnut creamer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bloody Mary made with Zing Zang mix.... Oh yeah!


----------



## Chris

Some sort if fruit smoothie. I must be wearing a dress.


----------



## slownsteady

yeah, but can you run in high heels?


----------



## Chris

Nope. I made up for my girly drink by going out and buying a new tool box.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1417234611.756855.jpg


----------



## havasu

but did you wear the high heels when you bought the new roll away?


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQwYNca4iog"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQwYNca4iog[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

Trying a Shock Top Chocklate Wheat.


----------



## Chris

Those are pretty good but you can only have one or two before it is too much.


----------



## oldognewtrick

One is my limit. You tried the raspberry didn't you?


----------



## Chris

I'll pay you five bucks to try a Sam Adams cherry wheat. Hope you like cough syrup.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Guess I'll pass on the Sam Adams.


----------



## Chris

Sam Adams makes nothing great.

Having a Bloody Mary. Finally getting close to the one I had back east on vacation. Only six months of trying.


----------



## havasu

Zing Zang (sp?) bloody mary mix is the bomb! 

I just came from the bar and had my typical Coors Light.


----------



## Chris

Coffee........


----------



## havasu

Yep. Coffee...


----------



## nealtw

the dregs left in the thermos, didn't have time for all the breaks today.


----------



## frodo

I am drinking coffee to night.  but i love a ice cold Fat Tire beer!! or a bud light


----------



## slownsteady

I noticed something in all the Coors Light TV ads lately; they're not selling beer...they're selling "refreshment".


----------



## frodo

water is refreshment,ice tea is refreshment.    beer is alcohol


----------



## nealtw

They say some strange things in ads of all kinds.


----------



## frodo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ffAPN4h0Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2ffAPN4h0Y[/ame]

the whole story


----------



## Abby

Water because I'm at work. Tonight I'm going to have a glass of wine.


----------



## Chris

Nothing because I'm still laying in bed. Water would be nice.


----------



## MyTeaFix

frodo said:


> water is refreshment,ice tea is refreshment.    beer is alcohol



Agreed. Any alcoholic drinks have never seemed "refreshing" to me. Just like milkshakes aren't refreshing - if anything, they make you even more thirsty!

Also, coffee for me. Every morning.


----------



## Chris

If I am in the right mood an alcohol beverage can feel refreshing. Up until the point I need a glass of water to quench my thirst.


----------



## Chris

A beer that I made a year and a half ago. Emptying the keg to fill with cider.
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418406858.854375.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418406872.494731.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1418406892.949685.jpg


----------



## frodo

have you tried a honey mead?   you gotta try it!!!!!  

and,  get your employees to start drinking coronas.  why?  get the bottles, they can be recapped

the caps cost next to nothing.  stores a lot easier.

i am drinking a bud light


----------



## Chris

I bottle and keg. Usually keg cider so no bottle bombs. Been making my own for years. Still drink bud light tho.

Never tried it. How do I make it?


----------



## frodo

dont know,  i do not make beer. only corn fuel for my  mower
buddy of mine used to make honey mead.  

http://beerrecipes.org/showrecipe.php?recipeid=811


----------



## Chris

I'm gonna need a corn fuel recipe. My mower has been running like crap lately.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I'm gonna need a corn fuel recipe. My mower has been running like crap lately.




your gonna need different equipment

i need those glass 5 gallon jugs you have..nice!!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Building-a-Keg-Still-Bokakob-Design-Reflux-Still/


----------



## slownsteady

does that stuff work for the guy pushing the mower also?


----------



## frodo

push a mower?   that what kids are for  !!!  when mine turned 10,  i gave him a brand new snapper!!!

he already had a new trash can,  and a rake.  he got those around 8


----------



## nunyabiz1

A modified Vesper Martini.

2 Measures of Hendricks Gin
1 Measure of Tito's Vodka
3/4 Measure of Lillet
2 Nice Napa Bistro garlic stuffed olives with 2 slices of jalapeno between them on a toothpick

Stir very well in ice, served in a 60+ year old 24k gold rimmed cut crystal martini glass.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nunna, I think I'd have one, but we're outta toothpicks. ;d


----------



## Chris

Double IPA.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gin and tonic nite here. Kids and grand kids just left.... Think I'll have another.


----------



## slownsteady

Green Tea........................takes the chill out.


----------



## Chris

Water with whiskey.


----------



## nunyabiz1

nice Growler of "Knee Deep Citra Extra Pale Ale" on tap.
Very tasty.
While this beer is very good in the bottle it is freaking awesome on Draft.

http://www.beerhatesme.com/2012/12/knee-deep-citra-extra-pale-ale.html

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/23200/76468/

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8RzOGc6qts[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady

Is it local? I've never seen it in NJ.


----------



## Chris

Having bud light celebrating tonight.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> celebrating tonight.



That's a good idea. "Tonight" only comes once in a lifetime.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Having bud light celebrating tonight.



Me too, just had a glass of cold milk and some Keebler delux fudge Graham cookies.


----------



## nunyabiz1

slownsteady said:


> Is it local? I've never seen it in NJ.



If you are referring to the Knee Deep Citra Pale Ale then no it is local to Auburn California.
I actually bought it at Wholefoods Growler Station.

You can check you local store online.

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/service/growler-station

The beers change over quickly they get handcrafted microbrews from all over the country on tap.
I may never see the Citra Pale Ale again. 

I am going to try the "Goose Island  Bourbon County Brand Stout  (14.1% ) "
Next week.

http://www.gooseisland.com/showBeer.html?name=BOURBON-COUNTY-STOUT


----------



## bud16415

Sitting back with a hot cup of coffee called Winter Wonderland. You can only buy the coffee around Christmas at the Sheetz station. We got a pound from a friend at Christmas and couldn&#8217;t find it again but a week ago they had it on discontinued and I got another pound to hopefully make it to spring. I&#8217;m not one for flavors in coffee but this was really good. 

Something nice about sitting inside on a Sunday temp above zero black lab sleeping on your feet, snow up to the windows watching more pile up, nowhere to go and nothing to do and a hot cup of winter wonderland.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like life is good Bud.


----------



## inspectorD

It is a good life...and it sounds awfully familiar.:beer:
Enjoy!! Our next season is MUD!!:rofl:


----------



## bud16415

Ok I finished my coffee the doing nothing was driving me nuts and I started thinking back to her granddad rushing me to get the drywall up in the kitchen a year ago and I remembered I wanted up lighting above the uppers but didn&#8217;t have time to wire them in so I ran the wire and rolled it up in the walls behind the drywall where I was going to need it. So I knocked out this lighting job in a couple hours this morning and she was pretty amazed. Funny part was I totally forgot I had that plan until this morning. Another six months and it would have been out of the memory bank for good. 

Now I&#8217;m back to the good life watching it snow with the dog drinking warmed up Winter Wonderland. The township still hasn&#8217;t plowed. 

Not looking forward to the MUD season just hoping the mud stays outside the house.


----------



## slownsteady

bud16415 said:


> Now Im back to the good life watching it snow with the dog drinking warmed up Winter Wonderland. ..


You shouldn't let the dog drink coffee:rofl:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sierra Nevada IPA


----------



## Chris

Oldog why do you support closing of public land?

Sierra Nevada is the devil.

I'm drinking bud light and black velvet, you know the rich mans drink.


----------



## slownsteady

Tried Otter Creek 'Hop Session' ....very good if you like hoppy beers.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Oldog why do you support closing of public land?
> 
> Sierra Nevada is the devil..



Gee, all I thought was I was trying an IPA I hadn't tried before. Didn't know I was buying fuel for the black helicopters...


----------



## Chris

Out here it is a big one. But as an avid wheeler I can't support them. It's always fun when we are camping and that is what someone is drinking while complaining about trails getting shut down.


----------



## slownsteady

You can always enjoy the outdoors on foot.


----------



## Chris

You can but you can also enjoy it in a jeep. It's hard to make it 70 miles into the mountains for the weekend on foot to find that old gold mine.


----------



## slownsteady

It's only hard if you have to make it there and back in a day.


----------



## Chris

True but then what would I do with my jeep?


----------



## slownsteady

Mostly I'm just busting your chops. But around here we have some young idiots on dirt bikes, and I don't particularly like having to yank myself and my dog off the trail in a hurry.


----------



## Chris

I agree with those types, they are here too.

I have found that most jeepers are the opposite and want to protect things and be responsible. We don't like people that think they own the trail any more than you do.


----------



## bud16415

Around here it&#8217;s mostly snowmobiles or sleds as everyone calls them. They have networks of trails almost all on private land that stretch out hundreds of miles. The clubs build bridges where they need them and maintain the trails. Every trail ends at a bar I believe. When I used to cross country ski a lot it was always funny to be out in the middle of 500 acre corn field and see signs giving direction like so many miles to this bar or that town. 

Hot coffee right now at work one of the guys brought in donuts too.


----------



## bud16415

Hot coffee watching the drizzle melt the snow and having a donut. 

The upstairs toilet has been running for a week so I have been shutting it off at the valve. Looked into it the other day without my glasses on and figured the chain came off the flapper and got flushed down the drain and the flapper isn&#8217;t sealing right. So I told her remind me when we go to town we need a new flapper. Ok 3 times to town and we keep forgetting to buy a flapper. Dog had me up early this morning so I let Holly sleep in. she comes down at 8 and said tell your home repair boys I fixed the toilet. You did I said how did you do that we need a flapper. She said well once I took the chain out of the hole the flapper works fine so I hooked the chain back up.


----------



## slownsteady

DIY projects were a lot more fun before I started wearing reading glasses. Now I have to flip 'em on/off all the time.

Just finished my morning coffee. Planning on a beer and a hockey game for this evening.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Worked in the garage most of the day painting cabinets and prepping a wall to paint...it's officially Beer 30.   :beer:


----------



## inspectorD

Watching the rain come down and the 12 inches of snow on the ground suck it up...its 31 degrees....and getting interesting around here..


----------



## oldognewtrick

Interesting? ....., I've been to Connecticut before...


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> Interesting? ....., I've been to Connecticut before...



Yeah...we dont call where you went Connecticut... those Yankees left long ago for the hills.
Thats where I live.


----------



## oldognewtrick

But, you keep moving in the wrong direction...:2cents:


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> But, you keep moving in the wrong direction...:2cents:



Now ya tell me...

I'm looking forward to the cold drinks!!


----------



## slownsteady

Long Trail "SickDay IPA" mmmm, mmm good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Now ya tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the cold drinks!!




Brewing an IPA next weekend, bring some syrup and stop.


----------



## oldognewtrick

PBR at the doghouse tonite.


----------



## inspectorD

Actually headed down south to the Outer Banks at the end of April, rented a cottage on the beach... 8 bedrooms , pool, jacuzzi, game room, home theater... you know the type. 

The IPA sounds great, Love a good hop.:banana:


----------



## Chris

Coffee this morning.


----------



## applebear

Water...as boring as it sounds, but a coke with dinner is about as exciting as it gets around here.


----------



## ProPaintTips

A nice sauvignon blond.  Patched a bunch of issues and completed some accent walls in my home today and feeling pretty accomplished.


----------



## Groaman

It's 10am and the coffee won't stop flowing until lunch.


----------



## Chris

Hennessy on the rocks.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Another work day morning...another pot of coffee.


----------



## Chris

Right there with you.


----------



## russstevenson1

Stellaaaa!!!


----------



## buffalo

A Labatts ice.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glass of milk and some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Glass of milk and some chocolate chip cookies.


Damn, that sounds fantastic. Would you save me a few?

Me, lemon water. It tastes great, good for the kidneys, isn't a diuretic so I don't get up in the middle of the night to pee, and the usual ice tea keeps me awake. I know...TMI!:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Damn, that sounds fantastic. Would you save me a few?QUOTE]
> 
> You can have my wife, my truck and dog....but I don't share home made chocolate chip cookies...:rofl:


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> havasu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that sounds fantastic. Would you save me a few?QUOTE]
> 
> You can have my wife, my truck and dog....but I don't share home made chocolate chip cookies...:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What year is the truck?
> 
> 
> Hot coffee TGIF and a no rain weekend ahead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rumi

Lose the wife... lose the homemade cookies?! 


Stewart's Black Cherry (Fountain Classic)


----------



## frodo

I drink my coffee black,  for some reason, tonight,  i put a spoonfull of instant hot chocolate in my cup of coffee

not bad,  not something i will do all the time, but not bad


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> havasu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that sounds fantastic. Would you save me a few?QUOTE]
> 
> You can have my wife, my truck and dog....but I don't share home made chocolate chip cookies...:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will you share the recipe?
Click to expand...


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> will you share the recipe?



I would, but I had a customer give me some that she had just made...they were delicious...maybe I need to stop by and see her again...


----------



## frodo

,,,i am talking about a cookie  not nookie


----------



## oldognewtrick

Uh... Yeah, me too......&#128521;


----------



## Chris

Drinking coffee.


----------



## bud16415

Hot coffee watching the end of last nights rain storm pass. it was a real gully washer. 

The coffee I ran out of Tim Hortons so 75% Tim's and 25% hazelnut Hmmmm not bad.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I like Tim Hortons coffee. Can't get it here, guess I'll have to get swmbo to pick some up when she visits her parents next month.


----------



## bud16415

oldognewtrick said:


> I like Tim Hortons coffee. Can't get it here, guess I'll have to get swmbo to pick some up when she visits her parents next month.


 

For a long time they stayed on their side of the lake, but maybe 15 years ago they opend a shop in Erie and are now all over the place and moving south. Great food as well.


----------



## frodo

folgers,  black , hot,


----------



## frodo

......................

i aint say'n  but its good


----------



## Chris

Little early for that? I wish I had some.


----------



## frodo

been up all night,  feels like its real late,   pm your address some time,  i'll send  a Christmas card


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ice cold beer after cutting grass on a hot summer afternoon, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## slownsteady

It would be better if you didn't have to cut the grass :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think there are 2 houses that don't have lawn service on my street, I'm to cheap to pay someone to cut my yard.


----------



## slownsteady

Smuttynose FinestKind IPA. 

Happy father's day to all you muthas out there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Today was a water only day...


----------



## bud16415

Ice water and a slice of lemon here as well. The little woman started a 40 day diet 2 weeks ago and the spin off has been shrinking me as well and one of the big things we cut out is drinking almost anything except water, tea and coffee. 

As a side note we discovered something amazing if you cook in a ceramic coated no stick pan you don&#8217;t need any oil and the food tastes as good if not better with a few drops of water. All the meat is going on the grill instead of adding fat to a pan we are grilling some of it out. The other thing I learned is paprika tastes amazing on everything. 

Thanks for the father&#8217;s day wish and right back at all the dads.


----------



## Chris

Today is my birthday and Father's Day. I had water and one light beer with dinner. Took four days and went to San Diego and played golf and sat by the pool. It was more of recovery for work tomorrow than celebration today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## Chris

Not too happy. Had to get up at 3am to make it to LA by 7am for a ten minute meeting.


----------



## frodo

Happy Birthday Chris,,

the la meeting...
that sucks Chris,  i remember my corp of engineers  days.

we would have a meeting, to schedule a meeting,for the prep of a meeting to a meeting

and the damn meetings were always about 10 useless minutes long. because before the start of the meeting

another meeting would be called to reschedule the original meeting.

if you have ever done corp work,you know that thi.s post is true,

I think we need to schedule a meeting to discuss when would be a good time to discuss this post on meetings


----------



## Chris

Drinking coffee. About to hit the road to LA.


----------



## glock26USMC

Coffee.........


----------



## Chris

Coffee......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just finished a dark porter that we brewed a couple months ago. Took it a while to get really good to drink.


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Just finished a dark porter that we brewed a couple months ago. Took it a while to get really good to drink.





Recipe Type: honey mead
Yield: 5 gallons


Open Category Mead 



Description:

This was the very first beer I ever made and 7 years ago most people I knew didn't worry about the bittering units of the hops. I would guess that they were around 3% AAU's. Red star was the main yeast used at the time. Yeast nutrient is necessary since the honey does not have the required food for the beasties. I used buckwheat honey because I like the flavor. Do not drink this beer until at least 1 month after bottling. Since it is made from honey the ale improves with age. A bottle that I saved for 4 and a half years tasted so good that I wish I had saved more! The beer had a very nice honey aroma and flavor. The hops were enough to balance the sweetness. I don't think that I would change anything except try to make more and keep it a while before drinking.  

Ingredients:
&#8226; 4 pounds, Buckwheat honey 
&#8226; 4 ounces, Styrian Goldings hops 
&#8226; 7 grams, Red Star Ale yeast 
&#8226; 1 teaspoon, acid blend 
&#8226; 1 teaspoon, yeast nutrient 
&#8226; 1 cup, corn sugar 



Beer Profile
Original Gravity: 1.031
Final Gravity: 0.997
Alcohol by Vol: 4.45%
Recipe Type: other
Yield: 5.00 Gallons
printer icon 
Procedure:


Boil honey and 3 gallons water with 3 ounces hops for 47 minutes, add 1 ounce last 7 minutes. Before adding hops, skim off the scum that rises to the top. Cool and pour into fermenter and top to 5 gallons. Add acid blend, nutrients and re-hydrated yeast. When fermentation completes, mix with 1 cup sugar, a little yeast and bottle.

Eric's recipe


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like it's time to brew another batch.


----------



## Chris

Water with whiskey. Because you shouldn't have whiskey with water.


----------



## bud16415

Coffee..............


----------



## frodo

folgers, black and hot, 2nd cup, starting to wake up

when i was younger, I would jump out of bed at a full run,out the door in 15 minuts.

now, I stumble down the hall yawning and scratch'n my *** looking for the coffee pot


----------



## Chris

I do the same thing.


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> folgers, black and hot, 2nd cup, starting to wake up
> 
> when i was younger, I would jump out of bed at a full run,out the door in 15 minuts.
> 
> now, I stumble down the hall yawning and scratch'n my *** looking for the coffee pot



Well it sure beats scratching your coffee pot while looking for your ***  :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Well it sure beats scratching your coffee pot while looking for your ***  :banana:



How many more nights are you at The Comedy Club? And, Don't forget to tip your waitress...:


----------



## slownsteady

I don't get no respect..........https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u...es/comedians/rodney_dangerfield_ci3vm.jpg&f=1


----------



## frodo

ba ba bum!!    buncha commodeians around here


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> ba ba bum!!    buncha commodeians around here



Yep, we're a bunch of far...I mean, smart fellers...


----------



## slownsteady

gotta feel special when a plumber calls you a commode-ian :banana:


----------



## frodo

aw shucks!! this degenerate group is special !  :beer:


----------



## glock26USMC

Coffee. .....


----------



## Chris

Bud light while building the enclosure for my built in fridge.


----------



## Chris

Drinking a dos Equis. Thinking back ten years ago I was living in my truck. Glad I made some good decisions.


----------



## havasu

Peach ice tea. Mucho trabajo!


----------



## Chris

Can you see the lake?

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439434252.024286.jpg


----------



## havasu

Shore can. 
 Must be Cleveland National Forest in the background.


----------



## Chris

Yes that's the mountains that slipped my mind.


----------



## CallMeVilla

Captain Jack Morgan and coke after a long day pulling CAT 5e and electrical


----------



## Chris

Coffee, tired of getting up at 4am for work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Coffee, tired of getting up at 4am for work.




Preaching to the choir Chris.


----------



## HighRoller

Hot tea in an air conditioned room. Nothing better than that!


----------



## Chris

Water because it's tiring watching these guys work.View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1439479278.460075.jpg


----------



## frodo

Chris,  I got up at 3am for 4 years, drove 110 miles worked 10 hour days.

4 days a week ..I hear ya..sucks dont it

worked in down town New Orieans. referb  the UScustums building  and a  6 story "projects" apartment building.

we had a guy,  his job was to sit on the bumper of the truck, so it did not disappear.

the gangs,  beat the armed security guard up, took his gun, because HE would not pay protection.

the next guard was smart.  when the gangs showed up..he would open the Natural gas valve.

they would smell it and run  .  interesting area to work in.


----------



## Chris

That sounds like my daily life except we don't usually drive 110 miles but we do sit on the highway for 2-3 hours each way alot of the time.

I have my guys up in a hotel right now while I make the drive. They sleep in til 6:30 and get tot the job at 7. I get on the road before 5 and get to the job at 7.


----------



## havasu

Got some family swimming right now. I think I will switch to beer since it is "beer 30"


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> Got some family swimming right now. I think I will switch to beer since it is "beer 30"




I just had a cup of coffee.

maybe I'll get some silly dog and kick back


----------



## Chris

Bud light at the moment while I pack. I need to fit my 4x4 golf cart in the back of my shortbed truck some how. I want to take my quad but my buddy doesn't have one so the cart will be easier. Wish it were electric so I could be sneaky.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gin and tonic...had to take my quad to the mechanic yesterday. Carb gumed up and wouldn't start. Always something.


----------



## Chris

I try and run mine every now and again for that reason


----------



## oldognewtrick

Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Chris

Taking a four hour nap then hitting the road for a six hour drive.


----------



## frodo

my small engine repair guy.

told me, to take the bowl off the carb. when putting it up for the winter

pull the cord a few times, get all the gas out,  put the bowl back

so far,  it has worked like a charm. summer comes around, i add gas and she cranks right up


----------



## frodo

about 4 fingers of some smooth  90 proof whiskey

and a fine macanudo portofino cigar


----------



## Chris

A short glass of water with about four fingers of bourbon for the flavor.


----------



## Juneb1022

Exciting Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Chris

Whiskey and water, the usual.


----------



## havasu

Nothing, dammit.


----------



## nealtw

That's the problem with falling off the chair, you can't reach the drink.:banana:


----------



## Chris

More whiskey and water. I ran a 90 pound jackhammer for eight hours today breaking concrete with that horrible mesh in it.


----------



## frodo

your hands are numb arnt they ?  



have you ever cut the concrete, then popped out 2'x2' squares, hand truck out the door?  

company i worked for had their own concrete cutting/coreing crew

we did a lot of renovations, where we had to cut a trench thru the building.

those guys were pretty slick. cut both sides of the trench, then cut cross ways, 

instead of busting concrete,  pop up the sections with a prybar, tote em out

whiskey  sipp'n it  with a coke back


----------



## Chris

Yeah we do a lot of concrete cutting and removal. Not the funniest stuff out there but it pays the bills.


----------



## frodo

i got the giggles,  LOLLL


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chicken tacos for dinner tonight soooo....margaritas'...


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Chicken tacos for dinner tonight soooo....margaritas'...




for some reason,  I get this thread in my email box.

Idunno why.

I see you posted your dinnner menu around 3:30 pm

I got the e mail at 3 AM

12 hour time lag??


----------



## nealtw

don't you hate it when they call you late for dinner.


----------



## slownsteady

I betcha all the ice in the margaritas was melted by then


----------



## oldognewtrick

There were no margaritas then.....&#127865;


----------



## Chris

Drinking coffee this morning. Been busy at work lately.


----------



## slownsteady

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V9QHBgrPNY[/ame]


----------



## Chris

Coffee. About to drive to San Diego to play a game of golf with my engineer.


----------



## havasu

Is you engineer's name Charlie?  (choo-choo charlie!)

I'm drinking peach ice tea.


----------



## Chris

Nope, named mike. He is my wife's uncle who happens to be a civil engineer. Lucky for me.


----------



## Chris

Oh yeah, drinking whiskey and water.


----------



## nealtw

waisting water again?


----------



## Chris

Nope, just making my glass of water better.


----------



## Chris

Whiskey and 7up tonight.


----------



## havasu

nothin....can you hand down a shot Chris?


----------



## Chris

Sure. It's whiskey and water again this evening. Left for work at 4am to San Diego then got called to a main break in the mountains, just got it shut down and started digging. Called it quits at 9pm.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1443761899.818961.jpg


----------



## havasu

Bad previous tenants?

Me...good ol' coffee.


----------



## Chris

No it's for a customer. Been doing quite a bit of work in the mountains. I should move there.


----------



## slownsteady

Hey you folks in the area of Southport NC: check out Check Six Brewing company. i haven't been down to their microbrew  yet, but the recipes came from my buddy and I know that he has some good ones from first-hand experience.


----------



## frodo

siting here drinking some hard cider i made.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nothing till the coffee pot stops perking...

Dang, Chris posted a pic and it wasn't sideways...how bout that...:


----------



## Chris

Every dog gets its bone once in a while.

I'm having coffee this morning. Wife is running the heater for the first time this year. I guess I should go make sure we have enough propane for a few weeks.


----------



## frodo

sipp'n cider


----------



## Chris

Water. I probably walked ten miles today carrying a kid.


----------



## frodo

da  da da da dada     da  da da da da da da   .......its a small small world   hmmmmhimmm himmmm       himmmm   small small    hmmmmm


----------



## slownsteady

Chris said:


> Water. I probably walked ten miles today carrying a kid.


Not to worry, It's a small kid after all.:


----------



## bud16415

It&#8217;s a small small kid.


----------



## nealtw

Would baby goats like to be carried around all day?


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> Would baby goats like to be carried around all day?



That joke was just Baaaah Baaaah Baaaaaad!:hide:


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> That joke was just Baaaah Baaaah Baaaaaad!:hide:



Now you're just bleating like a politician.


----------



## Chris

Back on topic.

Whiskey and 7up. Gonna fire my new employee, thinks he doesn't have to take orders from my foreman. Just me.


It's a small world after all.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nothing......somethings wrong.


----------



## Chris

Are you broken?


----------



## nealtw

The maid quit?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Grape cool aid and some choclate chip &#127850;


----------



## Chris

That sounds like not a good combo.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I didn't say it was good.


----------



## nealtw

it's never good to drink the coolaid


----------



## Chris

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1447729876.268517.jpg


Whiskey and water this round

And a Ruben sandwich I made


----------



## havasu

Nice looking ruben. Me...water.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Now I want a Ruben ......


----------



## Chris

I had another one for lunch today. It was good. Drinking water now.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> I had another one for lunch today. It was good. Drinking water now.



Cafefull now you're going to drive Oldog to cooking


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just informed we're finishing the chicken noodle soup she made the other day..., I was hoping for anything else.


----------



## Chris

There are worse things in life.....I think?


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Just informed we're finishing the chicken noodle soup she made the other day..., I was hoping for anything else.



I hate those days. It's usually me saying that though. She doesn't like leftovers.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I can do leftovers once. But then, enough.


----------



## Chris

I agree. Unless they are really good.

Tonight it's whiskey and water. Who would have guessed?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Gin and tonic here.


----------



## havasu

^ Livin' on the wild side!

<just lemon water


----------



## Chris

Lemon water is supposed to be good for you.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Lemon water is supposed to be good for you.



Yeah, us old guys really know how to partee~


----------



## bud16415

Chris said:


> Tonight it's whiskey and water. Who would have guessed?




I heard water was getting so expensive out there the bars were adding extra whiskey. 

Coffee here so far today.


----------



## Chris

Yeah you get a whiskey and whiskey now.


----------



## bud16415

Chris said:


> Yeah you get a whiskey and whiskey now.



 I'll drink to that. First positive thing I have heard coming from the Left coast.


----------



## Chris

Drugs and alcohol, we got that covered!


----------



## slownsteady

happen to be listening to "Lawyers, Guns, and Money" by Warren Zevon. Sounds like a true CA song...maybe slip a reference to water in there.

Drinking Ommegang Nirvana IPA; not bad at all.


----------



## Chris

Bud light tonight. Building some cabinets.


----------



## frodo

just got a fig ferment kicked off.    never done it before,  it will either be 3 gallons of yum yum or tomato food.

guess I'll know in a  week or so


----------



## Chris

I thought about doing some Pomegranate apple cider.


----------



## havasu

yep, lemon water....again.


----------



## slownsteady

Were they "Homie lemons" at least?


----------



## Chris

Drinking water. It's 4am and I don't have to be at work til 8 so hopefully I can get back to sleep. I miss the stress less days of being an employee.


----------



## havasu

I am sucking down coffee, as I have been since 4 am. We are dog sitting a mutt, who's owner went up north for his daughter's wedding. Apparently the guy is an early riser and gets up at 4 am with his dog to have coffee and a smoke. Well, I don't smoke, but his darn dog is unaware of this fact.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I thought about doing some Pomegranate apple cider.


that sounds interesting


----------



## Chris

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1448163921.306770.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1448163956.908581.jpg


Beer bongs with the wife and a good friend.


----------



## Chris

Feel like I'm in high school again.


----------



## havasu

You know, that is the first pic of the wife you've posted. That alcohol must be hittin the spot!


----------



## slownsteady

just happened to have two beer funnels handy, ehhh?


----------



## Chris

A neighbor and I made them back in 2007. He held onto them just in case. I guess this was the just in case.

Thankfully we know when to quit. Or I mean our wives know when to break up the fun. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1448172448.784852.jpg


----------



## Chris

This guy was hanging out with us tonight.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1448172673.450880.jpg


----------



## slownsteady

How are you supposed to get any meat out of that lobster?


----------



## Chris

It's real tough.


----------



## Chris

Coffee this morning.

Watching the news and they are doing a turkey giveaway to the less fortunate. I'm thinking someone needs to remind these less fortunate that they are wearing way nicer and name brand clothes than myself or my family. Less fortunate because of the high car payments on those suv's they are pimping.

All about the image I guess.


----------



## havasu

Did you see all the Escalades to haul them fat arse gals?


----------



## Chris

Yup, I'd be embarrassed to do that.


----------



## nealtw

Try one of these, no shut off valve, a friend nearly drowned with one


----------



## oldognewtrick

Margaritas and chicken tacos tonite.


----------



## Chris

I need a cocktail. My long lost hunting partner called out of the blue and invited me pig hunting this weekend just after I committed to helping my cousin do some work.

Just walked in from welding on my tractor and have to go drive 30 minutes to go turn off a valve in the street for a broken water main.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I need a cocktail. My long lost hunting partner called out of the blue and invited me pig hunting this weekendQUOTE]
> 
> Is this the deer hunter one we were talking about the other day?


----------



## Chris

Yes, he is ready to resolve some issues. Don't think I will make it out there with him. I'm busy this weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, I hope you two can mend some fences. Old friends are hard to come by.


----------



## havasu

I'm having coffee.


----------



## Chris

A coke. Sitting down for breakfast at a restaurant. First time in a long time. Don't do that much.


----------



## slownsteady

> My long lost hunting partner called out of the blue and invited me pig hunting this weekend





> Yes, he is ready to resolve some issues.



Hmmm. wants to go hunting with you,........ready to resolve a few issues. Is he related to Dick Cheney?


----------



## Chris

A little......


----------



## frodo

watch out,   we have a saying down here, when your real pissed off. 

"invite him to go hunting"  "give him a bright orange vest, so's you can see him real good"

let me introduce you to




and some Fig wine


----------



## slownsteady

'Tis the season for a Bailey's on the rocks.


----------



## frodo

eggnog with silly dog


----------



## WyrTwister

Hot chocolate .  Chilly outside .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## oldognewtrick

WyrTwister said:


> Hot chocolate .  Chilly outside .
> 
> God bless
> Wyr



Rremember, its just like grade school, you need too bring enough for everyone.&#9749;


----------



## Chris

Just got to grandpas house. Gonna have some whiskey


----------



## havasu

Lemon water.


----------



## Chris

7 and 7.......


----------



## frodo

folgers................


----------



## Chris

Why?.........


----------



## havasu

Pretty funny stuff.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnjjkgIO3Ck[/ame]

Me, nothing but the finest. Fresh Colombian coffee, ground in my own grinder, from Sam's Club!


----------



## bud16415

Eight O'clock.


----------



## frodo

you guys that make your own beer,  here is a kick *** recipe,  little  expensive, but worth it


----------



## Chris

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## frodo

Today is Robert E Lees birthday,  YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havasu

They should make today an official holiday for him!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hot chocolate after watching the Predators practice with the grandkids.


----------



## slownsteady

Want to explain a little further?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Open practice today at the ice center by our house. Mrs. OD wanted to take the Gk's to watch the practice. It was packed.


----------



## slownsteady

Sounds like fun. I thought from the other post that they were on the ice too


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Sounds like fun. I thought from the other post that they were on the ice too




Uh, no. 1-1/2 and 4 doesn't get to skate with the nhl club. Although some times I think they'd do better.


----------



## nealtw

the Predators should practice with people their own size.


----------



## slownsteady

that's why I asked. I know sometimes friends and family get the privelege.


----------



## bobpearce

Coffee, is a must.


----------



## frodo

folgers,  black


----------



## bud16415

Coffee made it that new fangled contraption at work. K cup. 
What happened to A thru J cups. Work buys them but I&#8217;m not a fan. 50 cents or more for the dumb thing and then you fill the land fill with plastic cups. I used to put the grounds in my garden to keep the worms awake at night.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I really like the K-Cup we got a few weeks ago. She gets the designer flavors she wants and I can have a cup of what I want. A lil more expensive, maybe, but the everyone's happy. Can't put a price tag on that.


----------



## bud16415

You have a point there we do it at home a little different at home we make 12 cups in the morning and have a cup with a tiny bit of half n half. She has hers with one of 6 different cartons of flavored creamers in the fridge. After I have a second cup I dump the rest in my stainless thermos and cap it. that thing keeps it warm till supper time at least. 

I know what you mean about keeping them happy though. 


I just had an idea I should put up a &#8220;go fund me page&#8221; for bio degradable K-cups I could invent. Hmmmm. I could sell them for a buck each.


----------



## slownsteady

We got the Keurig for Christmas. it sits on the counter right next to the Mr Coffee. A full pot in the morning, and then K-cups for whenever after that.

Wife was wondering if the kcups could be cut off just below the coffee grounds after use. Toss the grounds, recycle the plastic.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just pull the foil top off, dump the grounds and recycle them...good idea SNS!


----------



## slownsteady

oldognewtrick said:


> Just pull the foil top off, dump the grounds and recycle them...good idea SNS!



Not so easy; try it.


----------



## frodo

i am drinking water,  watching my honey/strawberry mead bubble, 

18 lb honey
5 lb strawberrys  

this is going to be tasty!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

slownsteady said:


> Not so easy; try it.



Challenge accepted:

after my morning cup of Starbucks Pike Place I took a kitchen knife and made a slit in the top, peeled the foil like you would a medicine bottle safety cap, tossed the used grounds in the garbage can, done in less time than it takes to type all this. Shoulda waited till the grounds cooled of though...

Myth Busted...:rofl:


----------



## frodo

oldognewtrick said:


> Challenge accepted:
> 
> after my morning cup of Starbucks Pike Place I took a kitchen knife and made a slit in the top, peeled the foil like you would a medicine bottle safety cap, tossed the used grounds in the garbage can, done in less time than it takes to type all this. Shoulda waited till the grounds cooled of though...
> 
> Myth Busted...:rofl:




http://www.thepartsbiz.com/8-Refillable-K-Cups-for-Keurig-_p_28277.html


----------



## slownsteady

frodo said:


> http://www.thepartsbiz.com/8-Refillable-K-Cups-for-Keurig-_p_28277.html



just be sure it works with your Keurig. The 2.0 machines they sell now take a different size Kcup....and must be readable by the coffee maker.


----------



## Chris

Just had a hard root beer. Getting hooked on this stuff.

Spent the last three days camping at the King of the Hammers off road race drinking all day everyday. Gained five pounds and not gonna need a drink for a month. Next month is Tierra del Sol off road event, thats always a good one for the family.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Margaritas watching the Super Bowl. Remember Chris,you can't be drunk all day if you don't drink all day.


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> Just had a hard root beer. Getting hooked on this stuff.
> 
> Spent the last three days camping at the King of the Hammers off road race drinking all day everyday. Gained five pounds and not gonna need a drink for a month. Next month is Tierra del Sol off road event, thats always a good one for the family.




ever have A&W root beer. yum yum


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Margaritas watching the Super Bowl. Remember Chris,you can't be drunk all day if you don't drink all day.



I'm not as good as I once was. But I am as good once as I ever was.



frodo said:


> ever have A&W root beer. yum yum



Yes. On the way to my mountain house there is an A&W Restaurant. Food is not so good but they have the root beer. I have been drinking the "Not your fathers, root beer" 5.9% Alcohol and tastes pretty good.


----------



## oldognewtrick

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1455029441.333033.jpg


Coffee and watching this come down.


----------



## Chris

Supposed to be 90 here today


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Supposed to be 90 here today



No need to be jealous, I'll send you some....:


----------



## Chris

Just enough to water the plants please.


----------



## Chris

Coffee this morning. Getting ready to go install 400' of new sewer line.


----------



## WyrTwister

That does not sound like a good time , at all !   :-(

     Especially the ditch that is goes in .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## slownsteady

[ame]https://vimeo.com/116606409[/ame]

coming bAck to an earlier topic.....


----------



## frodo

drinking....Mead feed    slightly fruity, subtle, not overbearing, with a kick like a arkansas mule


----------



## Chris

Coffee.....


----------



## frodo

folgers,  black


----------



## havasu

Fresh ground dark roast, ahhhh!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just popped a top on a cold PBR...&#128526;


----------



## Chris

Whiskey and water tonight. Worked 13 hours, I need it!


----------



## Chris

Coffee. About to head to LA to dig a hole.


----------



## WyrTwister

Coffe & eating a banana .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Chris

Coffee, it's 4am and I don't want to be up.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Coffee, headed to IHOP to meet a friend for breakfast.


----------



## Chris

I'm headed to San Diego to tighten a check valve that has a drip


----------



## frodo

coffee, black

sounds like you need a warranty guy.

someone to go behind your crew and fix the little getting on your nerve stuff.

I lost a $1500.00 profit  job one day because a guy routed a supply line to a kitchen faucet thru the sprayer hose loop

could not pull the sprayer up.   

had to go fix it,  and loose the pure profit job to someone else....


----------



## Chris

I don't mind the fix, I mind the reputation.


----------



## Chris

Coffee this morning


----------



## WyrTwister

Coffee .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## frodo

Chris said:


> I don't mind the fix, I mind the reputation.



thats why i lost money to fix it,,,,damn pride

coffee this morning, hot ,black,dash of cinnamon,dash of nutmeg


----------



## oldognewtrick

WyrTwister said:


> Coffee .
> 
> God bless
> Wyr



:agree:............


----------



## Chris

Water, it's still 3:40 in the morning. To early for coffee


----------



## frodo

630 am..I am all over this cup of coffee,  I use an old antique peculator that belonged to grandpa 
I like it, coffee tastes great,  but, damn this thing is slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inspectorD

Coffee and headed to The Big E Buildings for the largest Model train show this side of the Mississippi.. its always a fun time!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Coffee and headed to The Big E Buildings for the largest Model train show this side of the Mississippi.. its always a fun time!!



Never heard of it, had to Google it...thought you were in Hotlanta?


----------



## Chris

inspectorD said:


> Coffee and headed to The Big E Buildings for the largest Model train show this side of the Mississippi.. its always a fun time!!



I drive through ely Nevada when I go to idaho and keep wanting to stop at their railway museum.


----------



## inspectorD

oldognewtrick said:


> Never heard of it, had to Google it...thought you were in Hotlanta?



No sir.. Im a country boy at heart. I just couldnt get myself to be motivated to live down there. 
Back in town where I can do more good... getting ready to  get up to NH. 
Stay tuned, its a 2 year plan.


----------



## Gary

Coffee in a new SS tumbler I picked up that's supposed to keep my coffee hot for 3 years or something like that. lol:hide:


----------



## bud16415

Gary said:


> Coffee in a new SS tumbler I picked up that's supposed to keep my coffee hot for 3 years or something like that. lol:hide:



I wanted a YETI cup for a couple years but wasnt going to pay 40 bucks for a coffee cup. Then they pop up at Walmart under a Walmart name for 9 bucks. I figured here we go so I looked on line and someone tested them. Seems the YETI keeps coffee hot for 3 years and the cheap Walmart POS only keeps it hot for 35 months. 

I figured good enough and bought it. 

I gave my brother in law the can cooler version. I put a cold beer in it and wrapped it up and gave it to him. He opened it in the summer heat about 4 hours later and the beer was ice cold. He couldnt believe it. 

For your YETI cup (if thats what you have) go on Amazon and you can buy the lid with a slide to close it off aftermarket. 

Coffee here as well.


----------



## havasu

Costco and Walmart are both selling their version of the Yeti cup. They come in a 2 pack, and runs about $20. I put a couple of ice cubes in my Costco version with ice tea in it and it will last for days. 

I'm currently drinking coffee.


----------



## Gary

The brand name of this one is the  Green Steel Beast. It's a 30 Oz. Vacuum SS tumbler with a slide opening top & 2 SS straws with a straw cleaning brush. 
It's about 1/2 the price of a Yetti, and it's dish washer safe which some of the others aren't 
Works better than the thermos I retired after receiving this.
It's a keeper I think.


----------



## frodo

inspectorD said:


> Coffee and headed to The Big E Buildings for the largest Model train show this side of the Mississippi.. its always a fun time!!



McComb Mississippi,  train depot is a working depot


----------



## Chris

Drinking pbr on the porch. Ran a tractor all day volunteering at the gun range to fix all their roads. I'm dirty and tired, I miss this kind of work. 

View attachment 1485826898604.jpg


----------



## havasu

What gun range?


----------



## Chris

It's 100% private here in Temecula owned by a buddy of mine that owns the gun shop.


----------



## havasu

Snap. Now I know how you are getting those killer deals. Does he have any "used" Glock 43's?


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> Snap. Now I know how you are getting those killer deals. Does he have any "used" Glock 43's?



http://www.rkguns.com/glock-43-9mm-subcompact-pistol-g43.html

this place usually has some decent deals...sign up for the alerts and get a little more off.



Folgers this morning

G morning all


----------



## havasu

New Glock 43's are prohibited in California unless you are active (not retired) law enforcement. Once a gun is sold, it can be purchased by anyone in California. Sure, I still have ways of picking up a new Law Enforcement type handgun, I am just trying to protect my contact from getting placed on the watch list for excessive straw purchases. 


Yep, I am consuming good ol' black coffee. Is that racist?


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> New Glock 43's are prohibited in California unless you are active (not retired) law enforcement. Once a gun is sold, it can be purchased by anyone in California. Sure, I still have ways of picking up a new Law Enforcement type handgun, I am just trying to protect my contact from getting placed on the watch list for excessive straw purchases.
> 
> 
> Yep, I am consuming good ol' black coffee. Is that racist?


.....:rofl::rofl:.........


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> New Glock 43's are prohibited in California unless you are active (not retired) law enforcement. Once a gun is sold, it can be purchased by anyone in California. Sure, I still have ways of picking up a new Law Enforcement type handgun, I am just trying to protect my contact from getting placed on the watch list for excessive straw purchases.
> 
> 
> Yep, I am consuming good ol' black coffee. Is that racist?



this just posted

i bought this for the wife but she has no interest in it. I've put 12 rds through it to function test the gun and mags. Comes with 2 mags and everything it came with from glock. 
400$ ftf around greater Jackson area. 
Pm me if interested.


'''say you want it...i will get it,,,send to chrs, s ffl you can buy it from chris
IF he wants to sell....at this price You have an hour tops to make up your mind


----------



## havasu

Seems like a great price. Problem with out of state FFL's are it can get complicated. By the time I paid for shipping, storage, fees, it will be nearly $600 for that gun. 


My coffee is getting cold....time for a warm up!


----------



## Gary

Coffee in my new SS Beast tumbler is staying hot.


----------



## havasu

Gary, do you get a metallic taste with that SS tumbler?

My coffee is officially cold.


----------



## slownsteady

For about $20 you can get an Oxo travel mug with a push button seal that really works well (it's been tested). it will keep your coffee hot for about three hours. If you can't drink it up by then, get a smaller cup :banana:


----------



## Gary

havasu said:


> Gary, do you get a metallic taste with that SS tumbler?
> 
> My coffee is officially cold.



No, I had a SS thermos for years before the tumbler and it wasn't a problem either. I washed it out a couple times before I used it. 
The thermos, (looks like a nikon lens from the outside) would keep the coffee warm for a couple hours at most. I can fill the tumbler up with coffee in the morning and it stays hot until afternoon. With hot coffee inside the outside stays cold. I think most of the heat loss is through the plastic lid. Cold stays cold all day long. I like to drink ice as it melts in the cup. The down side to the tumbler is it doesn't melt very fast for that use. :nono:


----------



## frodo

get a stanley thermos  my coffee tay warm for a 10 hour day
and the bastids are damn near bomb proof..a D8 ran over mine, it has the cleat marks on it
still works


----------



## bud16415

Gary said:


> No, I had a SS thermos for years before the tumbler and it wasn't a problem either. I washed it out a couple times before I used it.
> The thermos, (looks like a nikon lens from the outside) would keep the coffee warm for a couple hours at most. I can fill the tumbler up with coffee in the morning and it stays hot until afternoon. With hot coffee inside the outside stays cold. I think most of the heat loss is through the plastic lid. Cold stays cold all day long. I like to drink ice as it melts in the cup. The down side to the tumbler is it doesn't melt very fast for that use. :nono:



Thats the truth. I used to fill my mug to the top with ice and then add water. I did that with my TETI clone and drank the water and left thing sit in my car for 48 hours in the summer and I still had half a mug of ice. Now I put about 5 ice cubes in and add water. It stays cold all day.   I don't notice a taste at all.


----------



## Chris

Unhappily drinking coffee today, ran out of the brand I drink and made some that the wife had sitting in the pantry, not good at all but at least will get the job done.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Unhappily drinking coffee today, ran out of the brand I drink and made some that the wife had sitting in the pantry, not good at all but at least will get the job done.



Jack Daniel's? :trophy:


----------



## Chris

Jim Beam.....


----------



## diyProjectsByDave

Hot Honey Lemon:thbup:


----------



## Chris

Bud Light............


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glass of White Zinfandel.


----------



## frodo

Its 1 am.  and i am drinking coffee,,,,Tying paracord form a 

Ar sling  Miss state  colors   maroon and white  this thing is PURDY




View attachment 13606


----------



## frodo

I finished the Miss state Sling....

This is a nice ''BBQ'' sling, not an every day sling, The white would be dirty in 30 minutes in the woods


----------



## havasu

Good looking sling ya made there buddy!


----------



## Chris

I'm drinking coffee


----------



## slownsteady

I'm drinking heavily....,:rofl:


----------



## Chris

Almost beer thirty here


----------



## frodo

ohoh...my stash is getting low,  i need to replenish


----------



## Chris

Me to...........


----------



## inspectorD

yuengling...black an tan


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> yuengling...black an tan



I like Black and Tan, good job indigestorD


----------



## havasu

Purified water with 2 teaspoons of Metamucil and a dash of lemon. Hey, us old guys need our fiber!


----------



## Chris

Bud Light. May have a shot of whiskey.


----------



## frodo

hink i will have 2 shots


----------



## NineLevels

Now that's a cool looking sling, frodo!


----------



## frodo

NineLevels said:


> Now that's a cool looking sling, frodo!



you can have one just like it in any color or team color you want


or, just a regular rifle sling with adjustment or with out  

i even did a purple one for a purple gun


----------



## Chris

Coffee this morning


----------



## havasu

Yep, black coffee for me as well.


----------

